# Salt to an Aquarium



## sell682 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone here regularly add Salt to there piranha aquarium? Is salt good for the fish in small doses? What do you guys and girls do?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I usually add salt only if there has been some fin nipping or when I do a large water change. I add a tablespoon per 10 gallons. will be nice to see what others do.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I use it mainly as a healing agent, but time to time if I do a large water change I'll add some.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

only time i use salt would be in a hosp. tank....never added salt to the big tank yet


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i like to save it if i ever need to nuke out some disease in conjunction with melafix. ive come into problems with other fish when i had forms of whitespot grow resistant to salt. its ok to add to ease stress with a new fish etc but i dont want to over use it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

For a bit I added salt with each water change. It helps to keep Planaria at bay. But then so does clean feedings. So after a while I stopped.
Also since I now have plants in my tanks they don't like salt so much.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

What kind of salt do you guys use? I know its not the regular salt we use for food. Is it the salt for salt water additives?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I use sea salt from my lfs.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I just add salt for Injury's Stress and some times water changes. I use API Salt Aquarium Pharmasuticals. And also to keep the planeria from spreading.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

API Freshwater Salt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt should only be used for treating injuries or for parasite eradication. Remember all fish have parasites, it is when the fish is stressed or sick when these pathogens take hold. If you use salt for the hell of it those pathogens will build a resistance and salt may not work when you really need it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Dr. Giggles knows his poop when adding salt, i am dealing with velvet due to poor sub.
he informed me to use 1 teaspoon per gallon for 3 days and so far its working.
i use either rock salt from the store $1.00 per box or none iodized regular salt, much
cheapper way to go when dealing with sickness.

lfs want too much for plain old salt!!!!!


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

I use salt everytime i do a water change, and that is every saturday. i put 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. the salt help the fish with stress and also gives them enzymes that are not that plentiful to them without using salt. even if ur fish rnt sick or wutnot u should still use salt to help prevent ne thing. that is what i do.


----------

